# Robuste kurze Regenhosehose gesucht



## Baitman (8. September 2014)

Moin!

Bin gerade von einem verregneten Alpencross zurück. Was mir in meiner Ausrüstung noch fehlt und ich vermisst habe ist eine kurze Regenhose. Über Sinn oder Unsinn brauchen wir nicht diskutieren.

Ich möchte mir wirklich eine ordentliche Hose zulegen die ich auch tragen möchte wenns nur von unten feucht wird.

Bisher habe ich bei meinen Anforderungen nur die Maloja MatarM. gefunden:
http://www.maloja.de/summer2014/2,78,69,77/Men/Activities/Mountainbike/MatarM.html

Welche Tipps habt ihr noch für mich?

Gruß


----------



## mot.2901 (8. September 2014)

Ich habe die Endura http://www.fahrrad.de/endura-mens-superlite-uebershorts-schwarz-333288.html
Oder vieleicht die Vaude http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...1MD-BuFbhVrzkPktGIl9A4xcRMgeWqs2bqxoCf-7w_wcB

Ich bin zufrieden mit der Endura nutze sie aber weniger als gedacht.Meistens wandert sie bei größeren Touren mit hoher Regenwahrscheinlichkeit in den Rucksack.
Sie ist vom Stoff her etwas raschelig wie wahrscheilnich alle wasserdichten Sachen.Daher ziehe ich sie nur an wenn unbedingt nötig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (8. September 2014)

Hab auch ne Endura. Ich mein, ne MT500, also die, die komplett rum dicht ist. Trag sie auch ohne Regen, wenn's arg matschig ist. Übrigens auch und vor allem wenn's kühler wird angenehm, wenn Du Dir nicht dauernd den Hintern nass spritzt. Wenn's nicht wirklich kalt ist schwitzt man aber doch deutlich mehr als ohne Wasserdicht.


----------



## Xroom (8. September 2014)

Ich habe eine kurze Löffler. Die funtioniert sehr gut, passt und tut was sie soll.
Habe mir dieses Jahr aber noch eine 3/4 von VauDe zugelegt. und benutze seither eigentlich nur die, da in den Bergen Regen meist mit kühleren Temperaturen einhergeht und ich mir damit das mitschleppen von Knielingen ersparen kann.


----------



## Baitman (8. September 2014)

Danke für die Empfehlungen. Ist aber nicht ganz das was ich suche... Ich suche eine stabile robuste Bike-Hose , mit Reissverschluss usw. nur eben aus mehrschichtigem Membranstoff. Sie sollte nicht rascheln oder als Über/Überhose nur "funktionieren". Ich möchte Sie bei meinen kurzen Runden komplett tragen und nicht mal eben aus dem Rucksack graben und drüberstülpen wenns feuchter wird. Möchte durch die Pfütze und dicken Schlamm brettern ohne nen nassen Arsch zu befürchten. Die kurzen Regenhosen sehen meist langweilig aus, da sticht die maloja raus.


----------



## TheGoOn (9. September 2014)

Evtl die Platzsangst DFL Short?! Wasserdicht + atmungsaktiv


----------



## Xroom (9. September 2014)

Baitman schrieb:


> aus mehrschichtigem Membranstoff.





Baitman schrieb:


> Sie sollte nicht rascheln



Das schliesst sich aus!
Was du suchst ist die eierlegende Wollmilchssau. Gibt es genauso wenig wie den ultraleichten pannensicheren Reifen der super rollt und brutalen Grip hat.


----------



## Hofbiker (9. September 2014)

@Baitman
Die Produkte die du suchst gibt es bestimmt in irgendeiner Lösung am Markt nur für dich! Produkttypen kenne ich keine, aber einen Erzeuger:
der Zelthersteller Deuter in der nähe von Augsburg!! Gaube sogar verwandt mit dem Rucksack Erzeuger!
*Der macht Sonderanfertigungen für fast eh alles!* Frag dort an, vielleicht machen Sie das Modell wonach du suchst.
*"eierlegende Wollmilchssau" *zitat von Xrom

Was die Transalp-Novizen alles für Wünsche haben und ob alles erforderlich sein muss?? Jeder will nach der ersten Trans Alp nur noch das beste haben!! und kosten soll es nichts ! GEIZ IST GEIL  

Meine Regenhosen *kurz:* VAUDE SPRAY praktisch im Sommer
*Lang:* Jeantex 8 oder 9 Jahre jung! praktisch in der Übergangszeit oder wenn es schneit wie es vor kurzem wieder ein mal war.

Nachteil dieser Regenhosen: rascheln beider Hosen!


----------



## Baitman (9. September 2014)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Evtl die Platzsangst DFL Short?! Wasserdicht + atmungsaktiv



Ah Ok, das kommt der Sache schon näher, danke...

Bei Endura scheints auch was zu geben und die mavic H2O Stratos oder so ähnlich...

Zu den anderen beiden: Ich suche etwas und ihr könnt nicht weiterhelfen, warum dann diese Kommentare? Reifen habe ich den passenden gefunden... Und was soll dieser Kommentar das Transalp Novizen nur das Beste haben wollen? Selten soetwas dämliches gelesen, schön das wir uns kennen und Du so urteilen kannst. Wenn wir uns kennen würden wüsstest du das der Großteil meiner Ausrüstung aus Decathlon Teilen besteht die absolut ihren Zweck erfüllen und ich auf "Marken" keinen Wert lege.

Gesucht war eine kurze robuste Regenhose, eine die nicht klein zusammenfaltbar und leicht ist um sie im Rucksack zu verstauen und vor allem nicht ausschaut wie ne Plastiktüte.


----------



## Xroom (9. September 2014)

Servus @Baitman,

in deinem ersten Post redest du von einer Regenhose im Zusammenhang mit einem Alpencross. Beim Stichwort Alpencross denke ich zunächst mal an lange schweißtreibende Anstiege, Starke Temperaturunterschiede, schwere Rücksäcke und eisige Temperaturen auf den Pässen.
Daraufhin habe ich dir eine Empfehlung gegeben, wie andere User auch.

Nun suchst du plötzlich eine Rundum-Sorglos Hose für die Hausrunde und nach deinem dritten Post muss man sie nicht einmal in den Rucksack stecken können. Hat das mit Transalp noch was zu tun oder warum hast du den im ersten Post erwähnt? Drei Posts und drei verschiedene Hosen??

Hier kann dir nur geholfen werden wenn du deine Anforderungen genau beschreibst. Und Kompromisse muss man bei jedem Ausrüstungsgegenstand eingehen. Entscheidend für die Auswahl ist worauf man persönlich am meisten Wert legt. Das hab ich bis jetzt von dir noch nicht gelesen.


----------



## Hofbiker (9. September 2014)

@Baitman , so ein Produkt: *"eierlegende Wollmilchssau"* wie du suchst gibt es am Markt nicht!
Vielleicht gehst du nächstes Jahr auf die BIKE in Friedrichshafen und du findest einen Hersteller für dein Wuschprodukt

@Xroom, besser kann man´s nicht erklären! BIG HANDS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (10. September 2014)

Xroom schrieb:


> Servus @Baitman,
> 
> in deinem ersten Post redest du von einer Regenhose im Zusammenhang mit einem Alpencross. Beim Stichwort Alpencross denke ich zunächst mal an lange schweißtreibende Anstiege, Starke Temperaturunterschiede, schwere Rücksäcke und eisige Temperaturen auf den Pässen.
> Daraufhin habe ich dir eine Empfehlung gegeben, wie andere User auch.
> ...



Ich wüsst nicht was ich meiner Suche noch hinzufügen sollte ohne mich zu wiederholen. Ich Suche eine kurze, robuste Bikeshort die durch Membrane und nicht durch Imprägnierung wasserdicht ist, keine dünne Plastiktüte zum drüberziehen.

@Hofbiker:
Ich weiß nicht warum du dich wiederholst das es eine solche Hose nicht gibt. Habe oben auf die Maloja hingewiesen die ziemlich dem entspricht was ich suche und nach Alternativen gefragt.


----------



## Hofbiker (10. September 2014)

Baitman schrieb:


> Wenn wir uns kennen würden wüsstest du das der Großteil meiner Ausrüstung aus Decathlon Teilen besteht die absolut ihren Zweck erfüllen und ich auf "Marken" keinen Wert lege.


da ich dich nicht kenne und du ein Produkt suchst wo es noch nicht gibt, denke ich mir das Decathlon auch nichts im Programm hat, daher musst/wirst du auf wohl auf eine Markenware zugreifen müssen!

Und wieder beist sich die Katze in den Schwanz mit deiner Anfrage!


----------



## Baitman (10. September 2014)

Es ist mir echt zu blöde auf sone Kaffesatzleserei einzugehen...

Ich habe eine klar definierte Anfrage gestellt. Zu evtl. verfügbaren Alternativen zu einem Produkt. Deiner Meinung nach gibts eine solche Alternative nicht. Sehr bewundernswert übrigens den gesamten Bikeklamottenmarkt im Kopf zu haben, das hätte ich auch gerne, leider hat die Maloja nicht mehr reingepasst.  Deine Aussage habe ich zur Kenntniss genommen. Ok, der nächste bitte...


----------



## Xroom (10. September 2014)

Hey @Baitman, wir wollen dir nur helfen...
Hast du die Maloja schon mal in den Händen gehabt? Ich glaube halt, dass die genauso raschelt wie alle andere GoreTex Hosen. Und dass da noch Reißverschlüsse und zahlreiche verschweisste Nähte eingebaut sind macht den Tragekomfort nicht besser. Ausser im Design sehe ich keinen Unterschied zu andreen Regenhosen. Und die von dir als ganz gut befundene DFL unterscheidet sich schon mal gar nicht von der Endura oder der Löffler oder der Vaude...
Eine Membran funktioniert nur wenn von innen nach aussen Wasser*dampf* transportiert wird. Schweisstropfen, die sich auf der Haut bilden gehen da nicht durch! Deshalb is es sinnlos eine solche Membran direkt auf dem schwitzenden Körper zu tragen. Aus diesem Grund gibt es die Regenhose im wesentlichen als Überhose aus leichtem zunehmend flexiblem Material. Die aktuelle GoreTex ActiveShell ist die leichteste und atmungaktivste Variante. Die ist aber widerum nicht so robust wie eine klassische Performance Shell.
Zudem würde ich bei 18 Grad und Regen keine 1000hm in einer Regenhose hochfahren wollen.
Habe ja bisher wie von dir gefordert die grundsätzliche Diskussion zum Sinn der Regenhose vermieden. Aber was hast du eigentlcih gegen ein bisschen Schlamm beim biken auf der Hausrunde? Vielleicht solltest du anstatt deiner sichelich bis jetzt gut funtionierenden Decathlon Klamotten mal was aus dem Hause Vaude o.ä. testen. Wenn ich damit fahre - und dieses Jahr hat's nicht gerade wenig Schlamm - kann ich zuerst nicht mehr hören weil der Schlamm die Ohren zusetzt bevor ich ein feuchtes Gefühl am hintern habe.


----------



## Baitman (10. September 2014)

@Xroom:

In den Händen hatte ich sie noch nicht... Hatte sie aber relativ lange von hinten vor Augen...;-) Hatte meine lange Regenhose von Vaude dabei, bin jedoch darin sehr überhitzt. Die mitfahrenden Kollegen hatten kurze Regenhosen dabei. Die 1000hm in kurzer Regenhose waren da kein Problem...

Nass wird man durch die Schwitzerei eh, aber wenn der Hintern schon nach ein paar Pfützen nass wird ist das nicht mehr so prickelnd. Nasse Waden ist weniger ein Problem... Ich trage gundsätzlich Bibs mit Trägern, darüber meist ne kurze Hosen aus dem Wander- oder Freizeitbereich. Ok. lassen wir mal das "nicht rascheln" als Suchkriterium weg, obwohl das auch relativ ist, da kann ich mir ja n eigenes Bild machen... Meine 3 lagige Regenjacke zb. raschelt kaum.

Zum Design: Genau das auch ein Grund, warum ich solche dünnen Überstreifplastiktüten nicht möchte. Sie sollte mir auch gefallen und nicht nur zweckmäßig sein.  Zu der DFL: "da kommen wir der Sache näher" bezog sich auf das Design, die Hose ist jedoch nur wasserabweisend. Robust und mehrlagig sollte sie sein, weil ich befürchte das es durch die Druckbelastung am Sattel bei den dünneren Varianten relativ schnell Wasser eindringen lässt.
Ich habe auch schon Shorts mit DWR Beschichtung gefunden, aber der Beschichtung traue ich wie gesagt keine lange Dichtigkeit im Sattelbereich zu.


----------



## Xroom (10. September 2014)

3-lagig heißt, dass Aussenstoff, Membran und Futterstoff fest verbunden sind. Das hat nichts mit der Wassersäule (Maß für die Dichtheit) zu tun!
Hier gibt's noch was stylisches: http://www.skinfit.eu/at/de/products/04501.html
Wobei von denen die Hosen aus der Pfafflar Serie auch schon recht wasserabweisend sind. Ich hab die Pfafflar Freestyle.
Auch sehr angenehm bei Regen ist eine Tri Short statt der BIB, die sind dafür gemacht, dass sie auch im vollkommen nassen Zustand angenehm zu tragen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (10. September 2014)

@Xroom   Vieleicht lenkt jetzt Baitman  ein?


Ich benütze und habe div. Teile von Skinfit (Marken) Bekleidung in meinem Repertoire.
Der Skinfit - Besitzer war früher bei MÄSER in der Entwicklung von Sporttextilien.


----------



## Baitman (10. September 2014)

Xroom schrieb:


> 3-lagig heißt, dass Aussenstoff, Membran und Futterstoff fest verbunden sind. Das hat nichts mit der Wassersäule (Maß für die Dichtheit) zu tun!
> .



Das weiß ich. Mehrlagige Stoffe sind jedoch auch robuster und scheuerbeständiger. Sie büßen eben an stark beanspruchten Stellen Ihre wasserdichtigkeit nicht so schnell ein wie dünne imprägnierte Ware.


----------



## lorenz4510 (10. September 2014)

Baitman schrieb:


> Das weiß ich. Mehrlagige Stoffe sind jedoch auch robuster und scheuerbeständiger.



das kannst leider nicht verallgemeinern,
vor allem das von dir erwähnte maloja model hat ja gore active Shell verbaut welche schon laut Hersteller kaum belastet werden darf da es sonst sehr schnell undicht wird.
sowas dann noch als hose die bewegungsbelastungen der beine permanent ausgesetzt wird???
das ding würde bei mir garantiert in unter ner Woche undicht sein.

nichts ist schlimmer als ne undichte regentüte die zudem das ganze körperklima killt+ nen grausigen"steifen" tragekompfort hat.

die wirklich robusten 3-lagigen Sachen tragen sich leider wie Holzbretter an den beinen, zum gehen noch ok am rad wird das dann aber zur folter.
so active Shell ist vermutlich besser vom der Steifigkeit, hält dafür mechanisch wiederrum nix aus......

wie schon gesagt wurde das ideale teil gibt's definitiv nicht, man muss eben sellber entscheiden wo man Kompromisse einzugehen bereit ist.


----------



## Fahrenheit (11. September 2014)

Fährst Du so langsam, dass Du das "Rascheln" der Hose hörst  ? Also bei mir sind Fahrtwind und Reifengeräusch lauter als das Rascheln der Hose. Ich kann die Vaude "Drop" Regenhose empfehlen. Ansonsten nimm doch deine Maloja. Was spricht denn dagegen? Gruß Fahrenheit


----------



## Baitman (11. September 2014)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> das kannst leider nicht verallgemeinern,
> vor allem das von dir erwähnte maloja model hat ja gore active Shell verbaut welche schon laut Hersteller kaum belastet werden darf da es sonst sehr schnell undicht wird.
> sowas dann noch als hose die bewegungsbelastungen der beine permanent ausgesetzt wird???
> das ding würde bei mir garantiert in unter ner Woche undicht sein.
> ...




Danke Lorenz, für das aufschlussreiche Kommentar... Dann ist die Maloja raus, denn gerade um die robustheit ging es mir ja.

Kannst du was zum Material der Mavic Stratos H2O sagen, wobei ich mir denke das sone 3/4 Hose wieder relativ schwitzig werden könnte:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...y_country=48&gclid=CJvf947R2MACFQrjwgodhGcAdg

@Fahrenheit:
Danke für den Tip. Die Drop ist ne lange Hose... Die hab ich schon, suche ne kurze die nach was ausschaut...

Weiter oben wurde ne Löffler empfohlen, die scheint aber auch dieses anfälluige Active Shell zu haben:
https://www.bike24.de/p152863.html


----------



## lorenz4510 (11. September 2014)

Baitman schrieb:


> Weiter oben wurde ne Löffler empfohlen, die scheint aber auch dieses anfälluige Active Shell zu haben:
> https://www.bike24.de/p152863.html



nicht anfällig sondern unrobust, gore verkauft es ja als besonders atmungsaktiv und das ist mit sehr schlechter Haltbarkeit erkauft.
der Hersteller weist auch kar und deuntlich darauf hin um die reklamationsmassen einzugrenzen aber lesen will das halt keiner.

verbaune tuns grad alle weil es einfach hipp ist, und alles was hipp und aktuell ist verkauft sich wie warme semmeln, nennt man Marktwirtschaft.

der beste tipp den ich dir geben kann ist:
 nen Zweirad stadler in deiner nähe aufzusuchen.
 die führen das ganze Sortiment von gore,löffler,mavic usw... da kannst alles in die Hand nehmen und selber vergleich was dir mehr gefällt, dann noch die Passform und das gewicht selber testen, ob es stark raschelt oder eben nicht und zudem nen Verkäufer befragen, wenn der dir offensichtlichen mist erzählt bedankst dich bei ihm und gehst zum nächsten Verkäufer und fragst den das gleiche mit glück bekommst bessere Informationen als vom ersten.


----------



## Xroom (11. September 2014)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> ...besonders atmungsaktiv und das ist mit sehr schlechter Haltbarkeit erkauft.





lorenz4510 schrieb:


> die wirklich robusten 3-lagigen Sachen tragen sich leider wie Holzbretter an den beinen.



Es geht halt nicht alles zusammen, da können wir uns im Kreis drehen so oft wir wollen. Aber der TE will das ja nicht wahrhaben und keinen Kompromiss eingehen.


----------



## Xroom (11. September 2014)

Obwohl,

jetzt fällt mir doch noch eine Hose ein die robust ist, nicht raschelt, bei richtiger Behandlung wasserdicht ist, sehr bequem sitzt und seeeehr stylisch ist, Taschen hat sie auch.


----------



## lorenz4510 (11. September 2014)

nur ne richtige hirschlederhose kostet schnell mal 500€+, dann muss das teil ordentlich eingefettet werden damit es wasserdicht ist und zudem ist es sehr schwer.

beim strampeln am rad 50% der Bewegungsenergie in das schwere leder abzugeben anstatt auf die pedale ist nicht meins.... die alten bauernburschen fuhren so in den bergen früher rad und das mit den waffenrädern oder wie die teile genannt wurden"MTB und co gabs ja auch nicht".


----------



## Hofbiker (12. September 2014)

Xroom schrieb:


> Obwohl,
> 
> jetzt fällt mir doch noch eine Hose ein die robust ist, nicht raschelt, bei richtiger Behandlung wasserdicht ist, sehr bequem sitzt und seeeehr stylisch ist, Taschen hat sie auch.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 321013


Die wird sicher 100.% den Anforderungen von Baitman entsprechen!! Gute Lederhosenerzeuger gibt's in Bad Goisern.
Dort findet auch die Salzkammergut Trophy statt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (12. September 2014)

@ Lorenz:
Da hätt ich auch selbst drauf kommen können...  Die würde ich dann aber wegen dem hohen Verlust von Bewegungsenergie nur zu Trainingszwecken nutzen, und mit Knielingen auf meiner Harley...

Wenn ich zu Stadler fahr geht n halber Tag drauf, da bestell ich mir lieber ne Auswahl im www.
OK, bin ja einsichtig... Form follows function... Habe mir mal ein paar Modelle rausgesucht und für 500,- ne Auswahl bestellt...

Vaude Tiak oder Spray III: Mir ist der Unterschied nicht klar, beide 2,5 lagen, wasserdicht und liegen in UVP nur 10 EUR auseinander...


----------



## slrzo (13. September 2014)

Habe die Vaude Tiak, rein von den Bildern her fallen mir zur Spray die folgenden Unterschiede auf.
- Tiak hat am Bund einen Klett zum regulieren der Weite, Spray scheint einen Gummizug innen zu haben
- Spray sieht hinten vom Material anders aus, sieht man bei Amazon z.B. schön
- Tiak hat laut Vaude Homepage einen AM-Schnitt während die Spray RC (Race Cut) hat.

Die Spray müsste somit enger anliegen als die Tiak. 

Die Tiak ist auch dank kleinen Packbeutel eher eine Notfallhose. Sie entspricht eigentlich nicht dem was du suchst (wenn ich nach Post #9 gehe). Sie ist eine typische Regenhose, raschelt also (wenn das stört) und geht in die Richtung Plastiksack. 

Würde mir mal die Endura MT500 Spray anschauen: http://www.endurasport.com/products/?ProductID=110
Keine komplett dichte Regenhose, aber mit Wasserdichter Rückseite.


----------



## Baitman (15. September 2014)

Danke für informativen Beitrag. Ich werde mal schauen ob bei meiner Lieferung was passendes dabei ist, falls nicht werde ich mir die MT 500 Spray genauer ansehen.

Mich würde außerdem von Endura die Singletrack II interessieren. Sie hat eine komplette DWR Beschichtung und soll stark wasserabweisend sein. Evtl. wäre das eine alternative die vermutlich nicht so schwitzig ist, aber dafür nicht 100% wasserdicht ist. Wäre ein guter Kompromiss. Zwei Fragen fallen mir dazu ein:

Wie haltbar ist eine DWR Beschichtung und wie effektiv?


----------



## slrzo (15. September 2014)

Hab ne Singletrack, top Hose aber wirklich Wasser abhalten kann die Hose nicht. Nach einer kleinen Abfahrt (20-30m), die zu nem kleinen Bach geworden ist war die hinten jedenfalls komplett nass. 
Aus dem Grund die MT500 Spray, von der Beschreibung her hat sie vorne den gleichen Stoff wie die Singletrack, dieses Cordura und ist hinten aber Wasserdicht.


----------



## lorenz4510 (15. September 2014)

Baitman schrieb:


> Wie haltbar ist eine DWR Beschichtung und wie effektiv?



DWRs sind immer sehr schnell rausgewaschen/gerieben.
das mit effektiv?
es perlt halt bishen wasser ab wenn noch ordentlich imprägniermittel drin ist.

hast sicher zuhause haufen zeug das damit durchtränkt ist, gibt ja quasi nix mehr ohne Imprägnierung zu kaufen an sportbekleidung.
das effektiv selber testen unter nem tropfenden laufenden Wasserhahn.


----------



## Baitman (16. September 2014)

Danke euch beiden, damit ist die Singletrack abgehakt und die andere kommt ins Haus. Bei der Sammelbestellung war nichts passendes dabei, Mavic hat seltsame Größenangaben. Jedoch macht die Stratos H2O einen sehr guten Eindruck, sehr dickes Material und spannt auch nicht bei angewinkelten Beinen...


----------



## decay (18. September 2014)

Die Stratos ist super, null Probleme, gabs neulich mal für wenig Geld zu schnappen. Bin sie jetzt 3x gefahren und super-zufrieden, kein Schwitzen in der Hose, Belüftung ist gut, man kann sie unten aber auch dicht machen. Fahrzeit jedesmal so 2,5 Stunden.


----------



## gardenman (18. September 2014)

Es gibt auch schön geschnittene Shorts aus Epic Cotton - sehr robustes und geräuscharmes Material: http://www.vulpine.cc/Shop/Mens/New/ICAT1024/MENS-COTTON-RAIN-SHORTS/ITM1118


----------



## Baitman (23. September 2014)

decay schrieb:


> Die Stratos ist super, null Probleme, gabs neulich mal für wenig Geld zu schnappen. Bin sie jetzt 3x gefahren und super-zufrieden, kein Schwitzen in der Hose, Belüftung ist gut, man kann sie unten aber auch dicht machen. Fahrzeit jedesmal so 2,5 Stunden.



Kenne die Hose, sitzt gut und hat sehr robustes Material. Das große Minus ist jedoch das diese Hose keine Belüftungen hat, und es ne ziemliche Sauna sein könnte. Ich bin jetzt soweit mir 2 Hosen zuzulegen, die MT 500 Spray und eine dünne kurze Regenhose für den Notfall...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (23. September 2014)

Dadurch, dass sie unten recht offen ist eigentlich nicht. Bin Schwitzer


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. September 2014)

Entweder es raschelt oder du kaufst eine 3-lagige Hose für 250€, weiß aber nicht, ob es das in kurz gibt. Wasserdichte Hosen aus Cordura dürften auch eher sperrig sein, würde mich für einen Ausrüstungsgegenstand, der die meiste Zeit im Rucksack steckt nerven.
Alternativ bei Extremtextil 3-lgaen material bestellen und an die Nähmaschine setzen. Einen Schnitt, der zum Biken bequem ist hinzukriegen ist aber einen kleine Kunst, mir ist es nicht gelungen und ich nutze die Hose nur zum Wandern.


----------



## Hofbiker (23. September 2014)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Die wird sicher 100.% den Anforderungen von Baitman entsprechen!! Gute Lederhosenerzeuger gibt's in Bad Goisern.
> Dort findet auch die Salzkammergut Trophy statt.


Kauf dir eine Lederhose,  dann sind deine Anforderungen zu 100% erfüllt.


----------



## IndianaWalross (23. September 2014)

Ich hatte vor 2 Wochen btw mal die Alp X 2.0 Regenshorts hier und ich fand die raschelte keinStück. War sehr angenehm, da ich aber vor der Wahl stand: kurz oder lang - und nun eben Herbst / Winter / Frühjahr vor der Tür stehend ist es dann die Path geworden in lang. Nächstes Jahr werde ich mir die kurze Alp X aber nochmal ansehen für den Sommer.


----------



## Warnschild (25. September 2014)

Ich habe eine Goretex direkt von Gore (Shorts) in der Frauenversion. Mich stört, dass sie doch recht starr ist und man sich nicht komplett frei bewegen kann. Außerdem hatte sie schon nach dem ersten Tragen (auf dem RR) Abriebspuren vom Sattel. Das fand' ich - gemessen am Preis - schon ein starkes Stück. 

Mein Freund hat das Pendant von Löffler, das zumindest von der Verarbeitung her deutlich wertiger rüber kommt, preislich recht ähnlich gelagert ist. 

Beide rascheln.


----------



## Baxter75 (26. September 2014)

Baitman schrieb:


> Kenne die Hose, sitzt gut und hat sehr robustes Material. Das große Minus ist jedoch das diese Hose keine Belüftungen hat, und es ne ziemliche Sauna sein könnte. Ich bin jetzt soweit mir 2 Hosen zuzulegen, die MT 500 Spray und eine dünne kurze Regenhose für den Notfall...



Welch ein Wunder ,das du es jetzt endlich mal einsiehst ,das es keine Hose nach deinen Vorstellungen auffem Markt gibt .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (29. September 2014)

Die Mavic ist nahezu genau das was ich gesucht habe. Die fehlenden Belüftungsöffnungen lassen mich jedoch zweifeln. Bei mehrlagigen Regenjacken hat man schließlich auch großzügige Reißverschlüsse.

Seltsam das von Anfang an darauf gepocht wurde das es eine solche Hose nicht gibt. Seltsam auch das die Mavic Hose von keinem empfohlen wurde sondern ich sie selbst "gefunden" habe... Das zeugt davon das nur die wenigsten wirklich den kompletten Markt an Radsportbekleidung im Kopf haben...


----------



## Xroom (29. September 2014)

Baitman schrieb:


> Die fehlenden Belüftungsöffnungen lassen mich jedoch _*zweifeln*_. Bei mehrlagigen Regenjacken hat man schließlich auch großzügige Reißverschlüsse..
> Seltsam das von Anfang an darauf gepocht wurde das es eine solche Hose nicht gibt.


 
Genau deine Hose 

Ich habe von Anfang an gesagt, das du itrgendwo abstriche machen musst. Du hast dich geweigert. Jetzt hast du eine Hose zum Zweifeln gefunden und willst außerdem dir eh zwei kaufen weil KEINE 100% passt...
Bravo!


----------



## Baitman (29. September 2014)

Ach Gott, nun ist aber auch mal gut... Ist doch logisch das man erstmal nachdem sucht was den eigenen Ansprüchen am nächsten kommt... Und wenn es die 100% Lösung nicht gibt, stuft man eben um die Eigenschaften zurück die etwas weniger relevant sind, bis man eben ein Produkt findet das passt. Oder man lässt es sein wenn nach den "Downgrades" ein Produkt übrig bleibt welches einfach ein zu hoher Kompromiss zum Ursprung darstellt.

Da die Mavic einen für mich nicht unrelevanten Nachteil hat, und es scheinbar nichts Vergleichbares gibt, lasse ich es eben bleiben.  Und mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen...


----------



## Warnschild (29. September 2014)

Baitman schrieb:


> Ach Gott, nun ist aber auch mal gut... Ist doch logisch das man erstmal nachdem sucht was den eigenen Ansprüchen am nächsten kommt... Und wenn es die 100% Lösung nicht gibt, stuft man eben um die Eigenschaften zurück die etwas weniger relevant sind, bis man eben ein Produkt findet das passt. Oder man lässt es sein wenn nach den "Downgrades" ein Produkt übrig bleibt welches einfach ein zu hoher Kompromiss zum Ursprung darstellt.
> 
> Da die Mavic einen für mich nicht unrelevanten Nachteil hat, und es scheinbar nichts Vergleichbares gibt, lasse ich es eben bleiben.  Und mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen...




Ich verstehe die Mießmacherei ebenfalls nicht. Eine solche Frage im Forum führt immer dazu, dass verschiedenste Ansätze zum Tragen kommen und letztlich subjektiv (vom Fragesteller und niemandem sonst) darüber entschieden wird, inwieweit welche Aspekte wiederum relevant sind für seine Entscheidung. Das bleibt ihm überlassen.


----------



## juicer666 (12. Oktober 2014)

Wenn dir langweilig ist, kauf dir doch nen Hund !
Deine unsachlichen und selbstgefälligen Kommentare braucht hirer NIEMAND !!!



Hofbiker schrieb:


> Kauf dir eine Lederhose,  dann sind deine Anforderungen zu 100% erfüllt.


----------



## Hofbiker (12. Oktober 2014)

juicer666 schrieb:


> Wenn dir langweilig ist, kauf dir doch nen Hund !
> Deine unsachlichen und selbstgefälligen Kommentare braucht hirer NIEMAND !!!



Und ich stehe zu meinem Aussagen, den eine Eierlegende Wollmichsau Regenradhose um wenig €uronen wie der Threadersteller wünscht gibt es am Markt noch nicht! 

Und was soll ich mit einem Hund machen, der braucht auch Pflege und Zeit und kostet Geld!
Dafür kann ich mir eine gute Regenhose kaufen, die auch lange den Dienst verrichtet. 
Weiters nehme mir genügend Zeit für´s  Biken, als den Hund zum Gassi führen! 

Kehre vor deiner eigenen Haustüre!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (13. Oktober 2014)

..und nun mal wieder beim Thema und eine kleine Anmerkung: an den Beinen schwitzt man doch kaum..jedenfalls bei kurzen Hosen besteht genügend Belüftung von unten ;-) (bin Vielschwitzer)!!!

...ich hatte übrigens die Endura spray pants (MT-500) auch ca. eine Saison aber dann ist sie mir am Ar$ch aufgerissen...leider...Verarbeitung ist leider mittelmässig. Nun suche ich auch eine robuste kurze Regenhose die bis über die Knie geht...die Mavic Stratos fällt aus meiner Sicht als reine Regenhose raus...die lässt sich noch nicht mal abspülen wenn hinten Dreck drauf ist. Meine engere Auswahl bis jetzt:

RaceFace Ambush Pant (wie fällt die aus?)
Gore Alp X 2.0
Norrona Fjora (mein Favorit)


----------



## beutelfuchs (13. Oktober 2014)

Welche Fjora meinst du denn? Die kurzen scheinen nicht wasserdicht zu sein, nur das lange Dri-Modell.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (13. Oktober 2014)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Welche Fjora meinst du denn? Die kurzen scheinen nicht wasserdicht zu sein, nur das lange Dri-Modell.


Die Norröna Fjora Flex. Die sind wind- und (für mich ausreichend) wasserabweisend (trockener Arsch) und eher aus einem festen Softshell-Material...hatte die mal selber in der Hand..die ist recht robust. Kenne auch jemanden, der die das ganze Jahr fährt und damit sehr zufrieden ist. Leider recht teuer.


----------



## Pilatus (13. Oktober 2014)

hat schonmal jemand die Platzangst DFL in der Hand oder besser am Hintern gehabt?
gleiches für die Vaude Tiak?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (13. Oktober 2014)

Pilatus schrieb:


> hat schonmal jemand die Platzangst DFL in der Hand oder besser am Hintern gehabt?
> gleiches für die Vaude Tiak?


Die Platzangst klingt interessant...die wäre was für mich...Danke für den Tip. Hab einige Sachen von Platzangst die sehr ordentlich verarbeitet sind. Hab einen Test gefunden aber leider noch nicht in der Hand gehabt:
http://enduro-mtb.com/testbericht-wasserdichte-platzangst-dfl-regen-shorts/


----------



## Sven_Kiel (13. Oktober 2014)

p.s.: ich hab sie gerade in L für 1,84m bestellt und werde berichten, wie sie sich am Donnerstag im Modder geschlagen hat


----------



## juicer666 (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal die PEARL iZUMi Fahrrad Elite Barrier WXB Short bestellt. Werde am we testen.


----------



## Pilatus (13. Oktober 2014)

Na dann warte ich noch auf dein feedback zur dfl


----------



## Sven_Kiel (16. Oktober 2014)

So...hier mein Bericht zur Platzangst. Also....bezahlt habe ich 42€ inkl. Versand bei amazon, was ich erstmal ganz okay finde, wenn man es mit einer teuren GoreXalp oder meiner ehemaligen Endura Superlite vergleicht, die ich noch letztes Jahr hatte.

Mein erster Eindruck erstmal...sie fühlt sich leicht an und sieht recht simpel aus. Sie ist ordentlich verarbeitet. Oben ist ein schlichter Gummizug mit so einem "Gnubbel" zum Festziehen, damit es nicht rutscht. Das fand ich schon mal sehr gut, da ich sie - im Gegensatz zur Endura - oben behalten konnte, was sie auch während der Tour zu fast 100% tat. Unter der Platzangst hatte ich eine 3/4tel Hose.

Auch sehr positiv...der Schnitt. Sie fühlt sich in L sehr passend und weniger baggy-trouser-mässig wie die Endura an. Die kleinen Kletts an den Hosenbeinen links und rechts sind sehr gelungen und fixieren zusätzlich. Während der Tour heute, wo es nur ein bisserl geregnet hat, hatte ich die ganze Zeit über einen angenehm warmen Hintern. 

Jetzt kommen wir aber mal zum weniger Positiven...sie gehen leider NICHT im Sitzen über die Knie wie z.B. die Endura Superlite. Gerade im Winter bei Fahrtwind habe ich das immer zu schätzen gewusst. Dünne Protektoren oder Beinlinge können das natürlich ausgleichen.

Ich finde die Hose auch tendenziell etwas zu dünn geraten und etwas raschelig (wenn man drauf achtet). Die Endura z.B. wirkt hier robuster und macht auch weniger Geräusche. Was ich mir auch gewünscht hätte, wäre am Hinterteil ein Stück Stoff, welches flexibel ist und sich so den Bewegungen besser anpassen kann....so ist es relativ fest, dünn und unflexibel, was ich auch als Nachteil empfinde, falls man mal irgendwo hängenbleibt. Sowas hatte meine Endura....allerdings sind bei den Enduras die Nähte recht empfindlich und deshalb ist sie da auch kaputt gegangen.

Zusammengefasst muss man sagen, dass ich die Endura superlite shorts damals für knapp das doppelte gekauft habe und das ist auch gerechtfertigt...ewig hat sie aber auch nicht gehalten. In dem Sinne: you get what you paid for.

Für den halben Preis bekommt man von Platzangst eine schöne kurze Regenhose mit einem tollen Packmass, die vom Schnitt sogar auch fürs Rennradfahren oder für den Crosser geeignet ist...ich bin gespannt, wie lange sie bei mir überlebt.

Ich behalte sie deshalb, weil bei mir die Sachen sowieso meistens nur 1-2 Saisons überleben. Alles was länger überlebt, bekommt bei mir einen Stammplatz. Mehr als 50€ würde ich allerdings für die Hose auf keinen Fall ausgeben...da ist einfach zuwenig dran.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## juicer666 (17. Oktober 2014)

Danke für den Bericht, Sven !
Die Hose gibts übrigens auch bei platzangst direkt für 42 € inkl. Porto. Falls man noch ein Shirt oder Trikot aus dem Sale mitbestellen mag ja auch ne Alternative. http://www.platzangst.com/Hosen/DFL-Shorts.html


----------



## Pilatus (26. Oktober 2014)

Sehe ich jetzt erst.  Danke für den Bericht. Ich hatte gehofft sie geht weiter übers knie. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich mir sehr günstig eine maloja geschossen.  Mal schauen was die kann,  sonst komm ich auf die dfl zurück.


----------



## branderstier (29. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
habe seit einiger Zeit die Gore AlpX und war bis vor einigen Wochen sehr zufrieden. Ich trage sie sehr oft, gegen Regen und Schlamm bei mir erste Wahl. Erst wenn es kühler wird kommt meine geniale Pearl Izumi Elite Barrier zum Einsatz.
Nun zurück zur Gore. Ich hatte nach einer stundenlangen Tour einen nassen Arsch. Nachgeschaut und eine, innen ca. 5cm vom Saum entfernt, eingerissene Goreschicht entdeckt. ENTSETZEN!!!
Nach erstem Schock habe ich zur Flickenbox gegriffen. Jetzt ist sie hoffentlich dicht. 

Grüße


----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. Oktober 2014)

branderstier schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe seit einiger Zeit die Gore AlpX und war bis vor einigen Wochen sehr zufrieden. Ich trage sie sehr oft, gegen Regen und Schlamm bei mir erste Wahl. Erst wenn es kühler wird kommt meine geniale Pearl Izumi Elite Barrier zum Einsatz.
> Nun zurück zur Gore. Ich hatte nach einer stundenlangen Tour einen nassen Arsch. Nachgeschaut und eine, innen ca. 5cm vom Saum entfernt, eingerissene Goreschicht entdeckt. ENTSETZEN!!!
> Nach erstem Schock habe ich zur Flickenbox gegriffen. Jetzt ist sie hoffentlich dicht.
> ...


Hallo,
so war es auch bei meiner Endura. Problem sind meistens die Nähte und je nachdem wieviel Kohle Du hinlegst, hält die Hose 1-X Jahre. Ich hab meine Endura nach einem knappen Jahr intensivster Nutzung im Arschbereich vom Profi nähen lassen müssen aber das hat dann nur ein weiteres Jahr gehalten.

Wie lange hat die AlpX bei Dir bis jetzt überlebt? Eventuell wird es dann meine "nächste" Hose...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## branderstier (30. Oktober 2014)

Wie lange hat die AlpX bei Dir bis jetzt überlebt? Eventuell wird es dann meine "nächste" Hose...

Gruß[/QUOTE]

Habe sie ca. 2 Jahre in ständiger Benutzung.

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Oktober 2014)

Hi,
ich hab noch ne andere Alternative, die ist zwar bisschen "Gehtto" aber funktioniert 
Ich hab mir bei Engelbert Strauss ne flexactive Regenhose gekäuft und Mutti hat da die Beine eingekürzt.
Ist zwar jetzt von Schnitt her nicht die allertollste ist aber sehr leicht, sehr robust und lässt sich vor allem superschnell auch mal nur drüberziehen. Oben am Saum ist son Gummizugband mehr nicht.

Ist halt kein Produkt wo groß irgendwelche Markennamen drauf prangern, aber hey, wer braucht das schon 
Atmungsaktivität ist bei soner kurzen regenhose eh zweitrangig wie ich finde,
hauptsache der Pöppes bleibt trocken der Rest is egal und durch die Beinöffnungen kommt auch genug Luft an die Sache.

Nur mal so als alternative, ist sicherlich nicht für jedermann was, für mich persönlich aber ok !


----------



## branderstier (31. Oktober 2014)

Hallo und Grüße in die Eifel,

Hubert deine Idee ist suppi aber doch etwas "schraeg". Was haste bezahlt dafür?
Das Problem der Atmungsaktivität ist, wenn man mal richtig Gas gibt evtl. doch eins, zumindest bei mir.

Grüße vom Westzipfler,
Peter


----------



## on any sunday (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich tippe mal 30,11 EUR.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. November 2014)

Hab unter 30€ bezaht,aktuell kommt die um 26€.
Wenn man mal richtig Gas gibt ?
Mehr Gas = mehr Fahrtwind = mehr Kühlung.
Deswegen sind die dünnen Heringe auch immer so am frieren wenn ich oben am Berg ankomme


----------



## stanleydobson (19. Dezember 2014)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Die Platzangst klingt interessant...die wäre was für mich...Danke für den Tip. Hab einige Sachen von Platzangst die sehr ordentlich verarbeitet sind. Hab einen Test gefunden aber leider noch nicht in der Hand gehabt:
> http://enduro-mtb.com/testbericht-wasserdichte-platzangst-dfl-regen-shorts/


servus muss das nochmal hochholen...was hast du sonst noch für hosen zum vergleichen von platzangst? wie fällt die DFL aus? Habe zbsp die crossflex und snakebite in S und die trailtech in M als vergleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brownbear (20. Dezember 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> servus muss das nochmal hochholen...was hast du sonst noch für hosen zum vergleichen von platzangst? wie fällt die DFL aus? Habe zbsp die crossflex und snakebite in S und die trailtech in M als vergleich



Hi, ich habe die DFL  in M so wie meine Platzangst Trailslide auch. Ich bin 179cm groß und normal gebaut. Ich bin richtig zufrieden mit den Shorts was Qualität und Dichtigkeit bei Regen angeht. Sie Hose geht mir beim pedalieren ungefähr bis zur Mitte der Knieschoner. Perfekt wäre es wenn die Shorts noch minimal länger wäre. Dadurch das die Shorts aber durch Klettverschlüsse an den Beinen verschlossen werden kann, kommt eigentlich auch nichts durch die Beine in die Hose. Kann eine klare Kaufempfehlung geben


----------



## stanleydobson (20. Dezember 2014)

brownbear schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe die DFL  in M so wie meine Platzangst Trailslide auch. Ich bin 179cm groß und normal gebaut. Ich bin richtig zufrieden mit den Shorts was Qualität und Dichtigkeit bei Regen angeht. Sie Hose geht mir beim pedalieren ungefähr bis zur Mitte der Knieschoner. Perfekt wäre es wenn die Shorts noch minimal länger wäre. Dadurch das die Shorts aber durch Klettverschlüsse an den Beinen verschlossen werden kann, kommt eigentlich auch nichts durch die Beine in die Hose. Kann eine klare Kaufempfehlung geben


servus... die trailslide aus diesem jahr? Bin auch 1,79 mit 77 kg, wie gesagt trailslide auch in M, rest alles S. Hast dundann noch ne andere hose drunter bei M?


----------



## brownbear (20. Dezember 2014)

Habe leider keine andere Platzangst zum Vergleich. Ist die Trailslide aus dem letzten Jahr. Würde dir aber alleine aufgrund der Länge zu M raten. Trage bei der Trailslide eine Crashpant drunter und bei der DFL eine Kurze Bikeshort. Durch den Gummizug an der Hüfte ist die DFL aber auch total flexibel. Könnte die DFL auch nackig tragen und sie würde passen ;-)


----------



## stanleydobson (20. Dezember 2014)

ok,danke für deine einschätzungen


----------



## Sven_Kiel (20. Dezember 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> servus muss das nochmal hochholen...was hast du sonst noch für hosen zum vergleichen von platzangst? wie fällt die DFL aus? Habe zbsp die crossflex und snakebite in S und die trailtech in M als vergleich



Hey...also ich hab noch eine Weste von Platzangst in L und eine Hose in L. Bin 1,84m und hab recht kräftige Beine....Schrittlänge 87,5 cm. Die Regenhose passt perfekt und hat gerade 2 Wochen Regenmatschwetter hier in Kiel und Skandinavien hervorragend überstanden. Lediglich die Tatsache, dass sie nicht ganz über die Knie geht, stört, wenn man keine Protektoren trägt...ansonsten ist sie top und tut was sie tun soll: nicht rutschen und den Arsch trocken halten.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (21. Dezember 2014)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Die Norröna Fjora Flex. Die sind wind- und (für mich ausreichend) wasserabweisend (trockener Arsch) und eher aus einem festen Softshell-Material...hatte die mal selber in der Hand..die ist recht robust. Kenne auch jemanden, der die das ganze Jahr fährt und damit sehr zufrieden ist. Leider recht teuer.


Habe mir ausserdem in Skandinavien eine regen- und windabweisende Hose  - quasi für den leichten Regen - im Ausverkauf von Norrona gegönnt. Das Material ist recht robust, leicht, wasserabweisend und flexy. Die Hose ist sehr ähnich der Fjora Flex...nur preiswerter...die "29 flex":
https://www.norrona.com/en-GB/Products/1293-11/3440/29-flex1-shorts-m/
Grösse L = L ...sie lässt sich oben sehr gut mit dem Klett fixieren und macht qualitativ einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck...in einigen shops in D bekommt man sie unter 60€! Klare Empfehlung! Praxistest folgt!


----------



## dr.juggles (24. Dezember 2014)

schonmal jemand die fox attack q4 cw short ausprobiert? soll auch wind und wasserdicht sein.


----------



## Pitchshifter (24. Dezember 2014)

Platzangst DFL Shorts:

Die Regenhose ist zu kurz - außer man steht auf nasse Knieprotektoren.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (24. Dezember 2014)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Platzangst DFL Shorts:
> 
> Die Regenhose ist _zu kurz_ - außer man steht auf nasse Knieprotektoren.



Ähem....nasse Knieprotektoren sind doch nicht das Problem. Bei mir ist da noch nie was durchgesuppt. Und ausserdem: nass und matschig wirds immer von aussen. Problem ist eher der kalte Fahrtwind!

Man kann man auch pauschal nicht sagen, dass _zu kurz_...sie sind "etwas zu kurz" und selbst das ist subjektiv und hängt von der indiv. Oberschenkellänge ab!

Ich fahre die DFL jedenfalls hier fast täglich bei absolutem Sauwetter mit durchgehenden leichten Knie-/Schienbeinschonern (O´Neal Trail FR Knee Guard) und das ist wirklich eine sehr schöne Kombination. Klare Kaufempfehlung. Die Verarbeitung der Hose macht einen sehr guten Eindruck!


----------

